# Help in learning new survival skills



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Granted much of what is listed deals with military tasks, but hey it can't hurt

Other Common Tasks (ArmyStudyGuide.com)


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't tell where the information came from, except that they are not affiliated with the U.S. military. It might be helpful or fatal, depending on the source.


----------

